
Show HN: Generate gitignore files for almost all languages - zuck007
https://github.com/zuck007/GiG
======
sotaan
there is a problem with your TEMPLATE_DIR variable inside your script. I
sended you a pull request.

~~~
zuck007
Thanks, I really appreciate the effort

------
ainiriand
As good as this project seems. I would never clone any project with emojis in
the commit messages.

~~~
RubberSoul
Why not?

